
Scout Launches New Relic Alternative - itsderek23
http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2015/11/19/app-monitoring-for-the-modern-dev-team
======
jordanthoms
Interesting - we're using New Relic and reasonably happy, but might give this
a try. It'd be nice to get more concrete comparisons on features compared to
them - New Relic is a pretty huge product and we use it for things like
alerting PagerDuty based on error rates and response times as well as
performance, and has lots of powerful reports etc.

Ironically, one of the biggest problems with New Relic is that their interface
is bloated and performs poorly :)

------
ericcholis
I've had an eye on this space for some time. Scout was pretty high on my list,
but didn't offer a one-to-one comparison NewRelic. This makes the market more
interesting.

------
Sujan
It's a competitive $59/server/month. Nice.

But:

> We currently support Ruby 1.8.7+ and Ruby on Rails. We have a waiting list
> for other languages and frameworks.

:/

~~~
itsderek23
Scout Founder (Derek) here. If you aren't running Rails, signup here and we'll
email you when we support your language/framwork:
[https://apm.scoutapp.com/beta_invites/new](https://apm.scoutapp.com/beta_invites/new).

~~~
calebclark
Just Rails for now, or will Ruby in general work? We use sinatra.

~~~
itsderek23
Just Rails right now - Sinatra is high on the list. We're testing it for our
apps internally now.

------
chopete
>> Per-Request Pricing is also available. Estimate your bill >> REQUESTS PER
MINUTE: 2 >> An average of 2 req/min is $20.00 per-month.

That I see as one "big" innovation over newrelic. Why do you have to pay when
servers are idle?

------
mattew
I'm using the server monitoring with StatsD integration pretty heavily and am
pretty happy with it so far. I'm guessing the app monitoring is probably
pretty well done based on how nicely the server monitoring works.

------
frik
Do you support real-user-monitoring (RUM) and app monitoring? What are your
plans for Java, PHP, Python support?

The "Per-Request Pricing" is interesting, but it doesn't make sense for > 47
req/min.

------
yaiu
I hate this color scheme

